# How do you carry your kayak? (survey) Summary now added



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

There are lots of posts about the advantages and disadvantages of different ways of carrying a kayak on a trip. I think is might be useful to find out who does what. I am tossing up what method of transport to use.

Please post the following
Number of yaks carried,Yak type, lenght, weight, vehicle used,transport method, your height, injuries or disabilities

EG

1,MissionCatch 390, 3.9m,30kg, magna sedan, 6X4 trailer, 167cms,amputated fingers on right hand

Once we get a few in, I will compile a summary to see how weight height etc influences transport choice to help those who are making the choice


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

emufingers said:


> There are lots of posts about the advantages and disadvantages of different ways of carrying a kayak on a trip. I think is might be useful to find out who does what. I am tossing up what method of transport to use.
> 
> Please post the following
> Number of yaks carried,Yak type, lenght, weight, vehicle used,transport method, your height, injuries or disabilities
> ...


John316 and the child bride...
Up to 4, Hobie Adventure Island, Hobie Adventure, Dagger Halifax and Custom Design Storm all about 5 metres (Hobies are 16 ft the other two are 17ft) AI is heavy then get progressively lighter, Nissan Patrol or Subaru Forester, custom built trailer with the Hobies fully enclosed ( report on trailer in DIY viewtopic.php?f=12&t=43082#p444585), John 6ft 1 - 2 inches - Anne about 5ft 8 inches, getting old way too quickly...

cheers

John


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey - I just carry it on my shoulder, with an esky in the other hand...I'm Huge :lol:

No but seriously, My Name is Steve and I am a kayak fisherman.
_Hi Steve._

I have an OK Prowler @ 4.5m and 36kg. My car is a Toyota Rav 4 and I am about same height as the car roof at approx 180cm. I only carry 1 yak at a time upside down, but if I needed to could possibly carry 2 yaks on thier sides.
I have to lift the yak above my head then transfer it to the car. As yet no injuries (touch wood) but has very obvious risks in lifting such a weight free above the head to transfer to the car.

Not sure what else I can do but will have to think of something as I am secretly saving for a Hobie PA (shh don't tell SWMBO) may have to invest in a 'Dodge extender' or something else ;P
I used to have a commodore but changed cars. While the yak had some influence on the car choice, it was not one of the most important. I think all in all yakkers are an ingenious bunch and will make it work regardless of the vehichle. I have seen a Hobie AI come off a Barina on the sunny coast...

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Dossy (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi,
i have a 3mt Daintree sit in yak and carry it on the roof racks on a honda CRV, i also find it a bit heavy lifting overhead to put on racks but saw a post elswhere on this forum about a loading system using an extenable tent pole.... i have a 7 x 4 box trailer and as soon as all the xmas new year things are out of the way i am planning on manufacturing a set of racks for carrying the yak and some camping gear, fishing gear etc.


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

i have a P13, and a pajero

i'm about 6'2", lower back injury from a while ago

i can lift the boat above my head, but found this a bit tough after a long paddle, so now have the cable tied an extendable tent pole to to roof rack. works great, pop an end up, then the other

i got the idea from here, cant remember who posted it, but thanks!!


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

troutfish said:


> i got the idea from here, cant remember who posted it, but thanks!!


Have a look here, it has lots of stuff about loading on roofracks: http://akff.wikia.com/wiki/Roofracks


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Generally only 1 kayak carried, Swing 4m about 30kgs [have had 2 on top a few times], on roof racks on 2 different vans, height 170cms, and using side loader [or with a 2 man lift]. Being old fart its either use loader, or don't go paddling.

Loader link viewtopic.php?f=12&t=2798


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

HobieSport - 3m &22kg - upside down on roof racks on a Toyota Prado - side lift technique viewtopic.php?f=12&t=28743&hilit=+loading - I'm 170cm. Can carry up to 3 kayaks using roof racks plus rhino kayak carrier. Stack Sport and Lanai on roof rack and 3rd Kayak on carrier.


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Home made timber trailer. Tempo 2 is too heavy for this old fart to lift by myself.

See post 12 December 2010

Regards

Hawkeye3


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm 5'10" approximate 80kg. I'm fussy about what car I drive, but this means the car has to deal with everything I do. It's a 20 year old Porsche 928. I can't find fixed racks for it so I exclusively use soft racks.

2 yaks - a 4m Swing plastic SOT; and a 5.5m sleek porsche-yak, the Zegul 550 (glass SIK).

The swing is carried either by trolly or with a knee strap slung over the shoulder. The Zegul is carried on the shoulder. You actually drop the yak down from the shoulder onto the car roof. Much easier than getting up to the roof of a van or 4wd.

I normally lift the Zegul onto the shoulder waist deep in the water which shortens the lift. Getting onto the shoulder from the car is also easy.

Among the usual weekend forays this setup has also managed Brissie to Gladstone return (chasing barra at Awonga) and a move to Sydney.

Naturally I can only transport one yak at a time.


----------



## Musty (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a 4.5 prowler of which i have no idea of the correct weight because every time i've looked up specs for it ive found weights ranging from 30-40kg. Its bloody heavy and i try to launch within 30m of the car since i have never got around to getting a trolley for it.
Its loaded up by myself holding it upside down via the middle grab handles (can get a bit hairy if its windy) and placed on top of my ute bars upside down also. Having a ute with bar behind the cabin and rear ladder rack, also being a commodore so relatively low is a great advantage i find.

My mate has a Hobie PA and he hires a 20 tonne Franna Crane to help load it up! :lol:

Cheers fellas

Musty


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Currently I have three yaks.

The OK Prowler Torque is 4.2 metres long, hull weight of 32 kg. I carry this on my 4wd, upside down on Std Thule Roof racks with cam straps. To help me get it up there I use a perception loader bar, which allows me to raise one end at a time to get it on to the 4wd.

The Ok Scrambler 11 is 3.6 metres long, hull weight of 23kg. I carry this on my 4wd, upside down on Std Thule Roof Racks with cam straps. Its so light and well balanced I can get in onto the racks with ease.

The Old Town Loon is 3.3 metres long, hull weight of 21 kg. I carry this on the 4wd, upside down on the Std Thule Racks with cam straps. Its light as and its so easy to put on the racks.

I also have a kayak trailer and I can carry up to 4 Kayaks if I need to. In the long run I will carry the Torque on this trailer as my body is not getting any younger... ;-)

Cheers


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

I carry my Adventure Island on the roof of my little Ford Focus. Being able to load/unload the beast by myself was a prerequisite to buying it. I get the AI on the roof with the help of a rack and roll with upright support bar, all of which folds down to fit in the car. With the rack and roll you never have to lift the entire weight of the yak as one end is either resting on the ground or on the rack and roll.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi,

1, Hobie Outback, 3.7m? 27kg? Magna Sedan, On the roof racks, 183cm, Not strong for my size.

I can't lift the outback over my head with any confidence so with the input of a few helpful ausfishers I rig a bar between my roof racks and use that as a lever so I'm never lifting the full weight all at once. I think lifting the outback would be far easier with two fixed handles like the revos have but I still manage to get my yak on and off.
Joel


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi, i'm 178cm tall and weigh 100kg.I load an Adventure Island onto the top of a Ssangyong Musso 4Wd dual cab with a canopy.It is fitted with three Rhino roof racks. The back one is fitted with a roller.Also have a homemade sideloader bar that slots into the rear roof rack.The AI is easier to load using the side loader than loading from the rear.


----------



## MikeG (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm 6'2" and load my Outback on to a lifted Mitsubishi Challenger with a Thule Hullivator, I injured my lower back a good few years back and it makes it just the right height to shoulder the Yak off and on.

Mike


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

5'10" and I am currently carrying a Revo and a Finn Gizmo on top of our Triton dual cab 4x4. We've got a carrier on top of the racks so that adds some height. If I'm loading by myself, I dead lift them over my head and load them upside down. Otherwise, one person on each end and lift.


----------



## geecee (Mar 5, 2010)

5'8" and another old fart. My Mission 420 is (no surprise) 4.2 metres long and weighs in at 28kg empty. I shift it on a lightweight car trailer towed behind a Toyota sedan, then hook a trolley into the rear scuppers and roll it to the launch point. Minimum stress and no lifting involved.


----------



## Discoman (Aug 1, 2009)

kayak: necky looksha sport.
cheap foam blocks and web tiedown ratchet straps to hold it on the roof rack. soon to replace with a thule rack, as the factory rack is missing a couple bolts and wobbles alarmingly (the crossbars wobble, not the main bars)
vehicle: 1996 chevy suburban

to the water, I usually just carry it. put one arm into the seat area extending forward, lift and carry. if the water is further away from parking place, then a friend helping and the use of the handles works better. I currently do not own a kayak dolly.


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Little pacer and a Profish
Hilux 4X4 dual cab
Roof racks and kayak cradles + a large boat roller fixed to the top of the tailgate on the ute for an easy roll up onto the roofracks. Have had the Profish + a swing on the roof no issues.
Nearly 40 with a bung lower back and shourlder issues so i back the ute down the boat ramp and slide her off almost fully kitted up these days.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Hobbie revo @ 26.3kg and 4.08 m. I come it at 90 kg and 1.8m. I have a shoulder injury and have found it much easier to use a Rack and roll assist more often than not. I would have gone the tent pole system but wanted something which i could remove easily from the roof racks. I load the yak from the side of commodore. Yak parallel to car. Lift back onto the extended bar then lift front of yak onto roof racks. Shift back over to roof racks and remove RnR. I then grab the opposite side of the yak and pull it towards me rolling it on the gunwale closest to me and thus turning the yak over. The tie down with yak straps.


----------



## Ralphy (May 10, 2010)

1 Wavedance Kingfisher @ 13' and 30+kgs I'm 6' and 100kgs, I just lift it up on the roofracks of my 100 series landcruiser (lifted and bigger tyres) while trying to balance it on my head. It does get a bit tricky in the wind though and I have dropped it a few times. No injuries or disabilities yet, may need a new spine soon if I keep adding stuff onto the kingfisher, it's a bloody heavy 30 kilos. I will be making an extension for the roofracks soon so that I can load it on from the side, only having to lift it one end at a time.


----------



## GrahamB (Jan 19, 2010)

I've got an OK Prowler 13 weight 23kg and I carry it right way up on a Prado with rhino racks with those rhino kayak feet. I found that the Scotty rod holder base would foul the roof of the car if it was fitted and the yak was loaded upside down. I use a home made loader that slips into the rack. (viewtopic.php?f=5&t=35797) 
Now that I load it right way up I use a piece of that anti slip matting on the ground under the bow as I lift the stern up first otherwise the yak slides forwards and is difficult to balance. I'm 6 foot and old & grey. :?
I checked out that loading system at viewtopic.php?f=12&t=28743&hilit=+loading and might give it a try as it seems better than my system.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Malibu Stealth14, 4.27m, 800kg (feels like it sometimes) actually it's about 40-45kg depending on how much junk is attached at the moment. I have a lower back injury that makes it very difficult to lift things overhead. I made a custom carrier that mounts to my Thule X-sporter rack. It has a hull roller that allows me to load the kayak without lifting it's entire weight. See pictures:



















All I have to do is lift the bow up to the roller. I can then shove the kayak forward and it rolls up onto the rack. There is no way I would ever be able to lift this kayak onto my rack if I didn't have the roller. I'm even thinking about adding a second, lower roller to make it easier. The custom carrier has foam padding that is contoured to the shape of the hull. This allows me to leave the kayak on there for long periods of time without fear of hull deformation. The Thule X-sporter rack is big enough to easily hold my custom kayak carrier and another kayak. I could probably fit another up there if I had to. Most of the time my wife's Mini-X just gets lashed into the bed.

BTW: I like Paffoh's trailer. Awesome


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

I promised a summary so here it is .Responses did not stick to the format suggested the summary will follow the information give.

ROOF RACKS
If there is a back or shoulder problem lifting straight onto roof racks even with a single yak is generally avoided. 
Lifting aids are widely used for roof racks regardless of the height of the vehicle
Side extensions are popular including home-made, rack and roll
Others use a hullavator but these are considered pricey
Some use a side bar running fore and aft as an alternative.
Other use a rear roller and load from the rear.
Carrying upside down as most makers recommend becomes difficult as rod holders , fish finders etc are added. Racks do not provide adequate clearance from the roof of the vehicle.

TRAILERS
Multi yak owners tend to use trailers.
Trailers are preferred by people with injuries or disabilities to reduce lifting
Trailers cause space problems with many choosing to use a standard box trailer with removable kayak racks fitted
None of the respondents reported using folding trailers

CONCLUSION
Carrying kayaks on a vehicle still presents some challenges and anyone who can invent an easy lifting mechanism at a reasonable price should do well. Roof rack makers need to consider roof clearances and the width of racks as it appears that it is easy to scratch cars while loading. Kayak makers need to consider making kayaks designed be carried the right way up. At the moment rack makers and yak makers have different design ideas about roof clearance and way up to carry.


----------



## spudwa (Jan 5, 2011)

Have a scupper pro that i put onto the top rail of a hilux 4x4 trayback. Use old lounge cushions for protection before i tie it down. Usually just put back down and slide it up, turn over ,insert cushions and tie down with ratchet strap. If there is another person to help i carry to side of ute and lift on in one go. Works better with 2 people, but not always a second person.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

emufingers said:


> CONCLUSION
> Kayak makers need to consider making kayaks designed be carried the right way up. At the moment rack makers and yak makers have different design ideas about roof clearance and way up to carry.


Jerry that has been an interesting exercise, but do not agree that the majority of owners wish to carry their yaks upright ..... of about a dozen different akffers I often fish, with only 2 of them choosing to carry their yaks upright.

Really do think the attitude of the yak on the roof should be the choice of its owner rather than dictated by the kayak maker.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

> Jerry that has been an interesting exercise, but do not agree that the majority of owners wish to carry their yaks upright ..... of about a dozen different akffers I often fish, with only 2 of them choosing to carry their yaks upright.
> 
> Really do think the attitude of the yak on the roof should be the choice of its owner rather than dictated by the kayak maker.


It was an interesting exercise. Several of the respondents remarked on problems with roof clearance when carrying upside down. It is my understanding that kayaks are designed to be carried up side down. MY catch 390 manual says to transport upside down and the upper hull design gives nice flats for roof racks. If I put it right way up the hull rocker can mean that a twist can be induced in the yak by the tiedowns. The handle are designed for an overhead lify upside down.

However if I put it on racks upside down I have difficulties with roof clearance for rod holder mounts, the fishfinder head installed as per Mission instructions, and the fish finder battery is inverted.

It is noticeable in photos on this site that on trailers most of the yaks are carrier the right way up with most fittings in place.

J


----------

